# Chained-teen suspect's body found in Ontario woods



## jollyjacktar (4 Oct 2012)

That closes this avenue of investigation.  I honestly can't say I'm broken up and teary eye'd at hearing this news.  Photos at at story link.



> Chained-teen suspect's body found, police say
> RCMP believe body is Wayne Alan Cunningham
> CBC News Posted: Oct 4, 2012 9:25 AM AT Last Updated: Oct 4, 2012 11:37 AM AT
> 
> ...


----------

